# Recipe Converting question



## Tomar1226 (Feb 13, 2019)

Hello All,

Does anyone have a calculator or method for figuring out how big a recipe is by using the measurements of the ingredients in said recipe?  I'm trying to figure out how much my chili recipe yields w/o making a batch based off of what I put in it?  I need to figure out what I need to make 5 gallons.  Any tips, ideas or suggestions would be appreciated!!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]

How much does your recipe make? If it makes, say, four quarts (= to one gallon), just multiply by 5 to get 5 gallons. If you don't know, give us a list of the ingredients and amounts and we can figure it out.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 13, 2019)

How many are you feeding?
Sounds like you are doing it backwards..
How many ounces per serving do you want to give? 

Multiply by how many portions you want..this will give you the total volume in ounces..you can divide by 16 if you want total pounds..
Then, start to add up the weight of ingredients you are adding together..it's not exact science, or math, but it will get you in the ballpark..


----------



## Tomar1226 (Feb 13, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]
> 
> How much does your recipe make? If it makes, say, four quarts (= to one gallon), just multiply by 5 to get 5 gallons. If you don't know, give us a list of the ingredients and amounts and we can figure it out.




Thanks for the reply.  Unfortunately I don't know the initial yield as I came up with the ingredient portions myself over the years.  The main ingredients for a single batch are

#3 Ground meat
2LG white onions
2 habaneros
5 jalapenos
2 serrano's
10 cloves garlic (minced)
30oz Black beans (drained
29oz Diced Tom's (Drained)
10oz Tom sauce
12oz Tom Paste
28oz liquid
1/2C chili powder
other assorted spices


----------



## Tomar1226 (Feb 13, 2019)

unknown have a 5 gallon requirement.  I'm going to fill my normal stock pot I use with water to the line where a single batch usually fills up too and possibly use that as a conversion factor


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 13, 2019)

That recipe looks like it may get you just over a gallon..does that sound right?


----------



## Tomar1226 (Feb 13, 2019)

Rocklobster said:


> That recipe looks like it may get you just over a gallon..does that sound right?




That is kind of what I was thinking myself.  but figured I would reach out and see if someone could help confirm it.  I know there are a ton of converting calculators out there but needing to know serving size is usually a requirement was hoping maybe there was a calculator that took into account the actual ingredients and their measurements to determine the serving size of the recipe itself.  Thanks all for the help!!!!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 13, 2019)

Since this is your own recipe and you have made it before you should have a pretty good idea of how much it yields, either in volume or in servings, no?


----------



## Tomar1226 (Feb 13, 2019)

jennyema said:


> Since this is your own recipe and you have made it before you should have a pretty good idea of how much it yields, either in volume or in servings, no?



Like I said I have an idea but was hoping I could confirm my suspicions.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 13, 2019)

This might give you an idea of the quantities needed.   

https://www.grubdude.com/2008/10/13/ps-do-you-need-a-5-gallon-chili-recipe/#more-349


----------



## jennyema (Feb 13, 2019)

Tomar1226 said:


> Like I said I have an idea but was hoping I could confirm my suspicions.



To best confirm your suspicious (rather than guessing) make a batch and measure it.  Then make another batch to get it to 5 gallons and combine the two.


----------



## Tomar1226 (Feb 13, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> This might give you an idea of the quantities needed.
> 
> https://www.grubdude.com/2008/10/13/ps-do-you-need-a-5-gallon-chili-recipe/#more-349




Thanks its looking like 5x is the right answer here.  Again appreciate the responses from all of you!!


----------

